# firefox 3.0.7not running in FreeBSD 8.0-current amd64



## klemes (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi there,
A couple of months ago I had upgraded my FreeBSD 7.0 release amd64 installation to 8.0 current also amd64.Last night I thougt I was going to upgrade my Firefox 3.0.3 web browser installation to the current 3.0.7 version through ports.
Since then I am unable to run firefox .When I type firefox3 in the console it gives me the following error:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: unsupported file layout
```

I have searched in the web but I found no similar error messages and also I have no clue as to what this error code pertains to.
Can anyone shed some light in this one???

P.S. Rigght now I am trying to revert to 7.1-RELEASE just in hope to adress this problem otherwise 8.0-CURRENT was running like a breeze.


----------



## crsd (Mar 15, 2009)

run _file /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2_ and paste output here (though that is not the place that lib should be located, did you use ports for everything installed on your system?)


----------



## klemes (Mar 15, 2009)

```
file /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2 
/usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: symbolic link to `/usr/xulrunner/lib/libcairo.so.2'
```

I compiled everything from the sources (make buildworld) after cvsupping from stable 7.0 release to current 8.0.
Maybe something went wrong I can't tell but otherwise system was fully operational.


----------



## klemes (Mar 15, 2009)

I reverted back to 7.1 Release.Guess what?Still I get the same error!!!
Any input on this will be very much appreciated!!


----------



## crsd (Mar 15, 2009)

That error has nothing to do with your FreeBSD release version. I guess you had extracted some binary package into your /usr directory (/usr/xulrunner shouldn't be there). If you can remember which package that was, check its contents and remove files from /usr by hand.


----------



## klemes (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for your help.I'll give it a try!


----------

